
How Paying for College Is Changing Middle-Class Life - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/30/opinion/sunday/college-tuition.html
======
scarface74
College cost is only $50K a year if you choose to go to an expensive
college....

[https://www.valuepenguin.com/student-loans/average-cost-
of-c...](https://www.valuepenguin.com/student-loans/average-cost-of-college)

 _Our researchers found that the average cost of college for the 2017–2018
school year was $20,770 for public schools (in-state) and $46,950 for
nonprofit private schools, only including tuition, fees, and room and board.
Each year, school costs have continued to increase, even accounting for
inflation. We took a look at higher education data from the College Board to
provide a deeper understanding of the costs and the differences between
states, school types and degrees._

 _The majority of students pay between $6,000 and $15,000 in tuition for both
public and private schools in the United States._

